# Living in Canada but working for a UK based company



## Galatia_9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello 

I do apologise if this has been answered already here. I have searched but all the similiar questions have been about tax issues.

My partner's company has asked him to investigate the possibility of our moving to North America for a year, so that my partner can conduct business for them there.

My partner and I are both Uk citizens. He would be employed and paid in the UK, but would travel to businesses in the US, Mexico and Canada. He would not be entering the Canadian labour market and I would not work at all. His company would also pay for our accommodation.

I suppose what I'm trying to ask is, is this possible and what are the options available to us? 

I have tried to find information about long term business travel etc on offical websites but nothing seems to quite fit our situation, so I thought I would try here for advice.

Many thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Galatia_9 said:


> Hello
> 
> I do apologise if this has been answered already here. I have searched but all the similiar questions have been about tax issues.
> 
> ...


As you have probably figured out you just cannot move here and work, even for an off-shore company. The company will require to apply to the Canadian Government for what's known as a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) which basically states that they cannot find anyone in Canada qualified to do the same job. If granted the LMO would grant you a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP). You would require to file Canadian tax returns and go through all the paperwork that any new Canadian resident does.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

You can go to Canada for short term visits to conduct business but you can't just go there and live - never mind live AND work. If you're going to live and work there, you need work authorization.


----------

